# 60 Minutes Crew Attacked In Sweden Doing Story On Migrants



## WhatInThe (Mar 1, 2016)

A 60 Minutes crew was attacked in a suburb of Stockholm Sweden while filming a story on the migrant crisis there. The suburb called Rinkbe was chosen for their story. Confronted on arrival, camera man had foot run over. Police called and when they left they were attacked again.

https://au.entertainment.yahoo.com/celebrity/tv/a/30984720/60-minutes-crew-attacked-in-stockholm/

To be broadcast in a few weeks on Australian tv.


----------



## WhatInThe (Mar 21, 2016)

*video*

Footage released showing the incidents in question. 

http://townhall.com/tipsheet/justin...e-of-crew-being-attacked-by-migrants-n2137179

Also noted during the report is that many refugee adults are posing as children which is tactic used getting into the US as well.


----------



## Susie (Mar 24, 2016)

WhatInThe said:


> A 60 Minutes crew was attacked in a suburb of Stockholm Sweden while filming a story on the migrant crisis there. The suburb called Rinkbe was chosen for their story. Confronted on arrival, camera man had foot run over. Police called and when they left they were attacked again.
> 
> https://au.entertainment.yahoo.com/celebrity/tv/a/30984720/60-minutes-crew-attacked-in-stockholm/
> 
> To be broadcast in a few weeks on Australian tv.


Does the reporter (Liz Hayes) have any idea what it's like to be a homeless, unwanted refugee?
Is 'cashing in' on the misery of others the name of the game now?
This is not only shameful, but sad and very insensitive!


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 24, 2016)

Well said Susie.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 25, 2016)

So now it's alright to express your frustrations to a country that took you in when you needed a home by attacking people?

Don't make excuses for those animals. They're not homeless - they have a home - Sweden - and already they're disrespecting it.

Civilized society isn't allowed to report the news now?


----------



## IKE (Mar 25, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> So now it's alright to express your frustrations to a country that took you in when you needed a home by attacking people?
> 
> Don't make excuses for those animals. They're not homeless - they have a home - Sweden - and already they're disrespecting it.



I've got to agree with Phil......I believe the old saying, "you don't bite the hand that feeds you", applies here.


----------



## Wrigley's (Mar 25, 2016)

Susie said:


> Does the reporter (Liz Hayes) have any idea what it's like to be a homeless, unwanted refugee?
> Is 'cashing in' on the misery of others the name of the game now?
> This is not only shameful, but sad and very insensitive!



She's drawing attention to the struggle of refugees and smaller countries taking them in. They talked to some nice refugees after the attack, which is well-rounded reporting.


----------



## WhatInThe (Mar 25, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> So now it's alright to express your frustrations to a country that took you in when you needed a home by attacking people?
> 
> Don't make excuses for those animals. They're not homeless - they have a home - Sweden - and already they're disrespecting it.
> 
> Civilized society isn't allowed to report the news now?



Exactly, biting the hand that feeds them.

There is also an assimilation problem. If immigration was a much slower & controlled process perhaps the migrants could find housing in an older established neighborhood which would help them assimilate. But by going directly to hang with their own they don't learn and become nothing but a transplant.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 25, 2016)

Here in Canada, many ethnic groups hang with their own, from south Asians to Portuguese, et al. As a multicultural nation, rather than a melting pot, cultural diversity is a source of pride to us. Assimilation does not mean giving up our varied heritage. 

It is this diversity, our wholehearted acceptance of the ethnic and cultural rainbow that makes up the Canadian consciousness , that we believe defines us a nation. Whatever combination of factors cause and/or perpetuate problems with migrants/refugees,


 It is simplistic in the extreme to label it a failure of assimilation, and point fingers at a multicultural approach. Little Italy, Chinatown, anyone?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 25, 2016)

Wrigley's said:


> She's drawing attention to the struggle of refugees and smaller countries taking them in. They talked to some nice refugees after the attack, which is well-rounded reporting.



I agree Wrigley's.  Toward the end of the video in that article, they show some very nice refugees that are thankful and happy to be there and disagree with the violence displayed by others.  It would be wonderful if they all were respectful of their new country that accepted them with open arms, instead of causing chaos there.  Just like in other countries dealing with this like Germany, the dangers presented by those who attack, rape and kill should not be ignored.  Doing so is also a disservice to the good people there who want a new life and are struggling to make things work.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 25, 2016)

agree, SifuPhil


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 25, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> ... Little Italy, Chinatown, anyone?



I don't know about up in Canada, but in New York's Little Italy and Chinatown there were never mass rapes by newly-arrived inhabitants ...


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 25, 2016)

Philly, I am not condoning rape, how could I? My objection lies around the attributing such behaviour to living in ethnic enclaves. A rapist is a ****** predator, a sociopath, it has nothing to do with ethnicity. Rapists, foreign, or domestic, never 

Truly assimilate. Until we clean up the horrendous home grown stats around rape, and I counsel rape victims of both sexes, as well as transsexuals, perhaps we should be more careful with the labels we choose. Racial Profiling is the easy way out.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 25, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Philly, I am not condoning rape, how could I? My objection lies around the attributing such behaviour to living in ethnic enclaves. A rapist is a ****** predator, a sociopath, it has nothing to do with ethnicity.



But it DOES have to do with cultural values, no? Rape is expected and perhaps even encouraged in their native land. 




> Rapists, foreign, or domestic, never Truly assimilate. Until we clean up the horrendous home grown stats  around rape, and I counsel rape victims of both sexes, as well as  transsexuals, perhaps we should be more careful with the labels we  choose. Racial Profiling is the easy way out.



Or perhaps we should be more careful mixing oil and water ...

You can't change a cultural habit by throwing them into a new culture. It isn't about racial profiling - it's about observing real-world cause and effect and telling it like it is. We can see that in all of the delayed reports of attacks in Germany, England and now Sweden. Everyone was afraid of being called phobic and racist if they reported the truth.


----------



## WhatInThe (Mar 25, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> I don't know about up in Canada, but in New York's Little Italy and Chinatown there were never mass rapes by newly-arrived inhabitants ...



And most violence is committed against their own ie gangs, mafia etc, doesn't make it better but it's staying in house.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 25, 2016)

WhatInThe said:


> And most violence is committed against their own ie gangs, mafia etc, doesn't make it better but it's staying in house.




Very true. They might have been busy taking each other out, but they still respected their new neighbors.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 25, 2016)

Rape is encouraged/condoned in America and Canada also. Check the stats of rape on university campuses. Fratboy fun. Even
prof's. Undereported, ignored, women ordered to keep quiet by the university top brass. Welcome to the world of women in the twenty first century. Don't get me started on the rape culture in the military, and the RCMP.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 25, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Rape is encouraged/condoned in America and Canada also. Check the stats of rape on university campuses. Fratboy fun. Even
> prof's. Undereported, ignored, women ordered to keep quiet by the university top brass. Welcome to the world of women in the twenty first century. Don't get me started on the rape culture in the military, and the RCMP.



But we aren't shipping the rapists out to other countries to deal with, are we?

However effective that might be as a solution.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 25, 2016)

I have thoroughly enjoyed jousting with you, Philly. Salut! Au revoir, until we meet again in the lists.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 25, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> I have thoroughly enjoyed jousting with you, Philly. Salut! Au revoir, until we meet again in the lists.



Liszt's what? 

As always, m'Lady - a pleasure.


----------



## Guitarist (Mar 25, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Here in Canada, many ethnic groups hang with their own, from south Asians to Portuguese, et al. As a multicultural nation, rather than a melting pot, cultural diversity is a source of pride to us. Assimilation does not mean giving up our varied heritage.
> 
> It is this diversity, our wholehearted acceptance of the ethnic and cultural rainbow that makes up the Canadian consciousness , that we believe defines us a nation. Whatever combination of factors cause and/or perpetuate problems with migrants/refugees,
> 
> ...



Your post raises a question in my mind, Shalimar -- why do people move to another country if, once they get there, they just hang out with each other and don't take the trouble to learn the language of the country or any of its customs so that they can get to know their new neighbors who could teach them so much about their new home?  There are a few countries I think I might like to move to, because I care about their way of life, their cultures, and the people who live there.  So I wonder why other people pick a country and then have absolutely no desire to become a part of it once they get there?  If life's so much better there than in the old country, why not join in and become part of it? 

Oh, well, I guess hanging with one's former compatriots in some sort of self-established ghetto is better than coming as conquerors and taking over and killing off the indigenous population, which used to be the way of things!


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 25, 2016)

Wow, Guitarist, that was pointed. With respect, I suggest you learn a little more about Canada before you suggest that multiculturalism equates with an unwillingness to participate in a country's customs, or language by various immigrants. French and 

English are our official languages. Only the old  do not always  avail themselves of the free English/French as a second language courses freely available to all immigrants. In our cities and towns, we have intercultural societies which serve as a bridge 

between immigrants of all kinds, and the general populace. For example, when the first Syrian refugee families arrived in my town, part of the welcoming ceremony involved local First Nation elders welcoming the new arrivals with gifts of sage, tobacco, 

and the sacred eagle feather. The people were touched. Currently, our minister of defence is a Sikh, multi decorated veteran of several tours of Afghanistan etc. We have cabinet ministers, and members of parliament from such diverse backgrounds as 

Afghanistan, Somalia, etc. Our justice minister is First Nation. Certainly this indicates a full participation in our country. For Xmas  in 2015, I shared dinner with Sikh, Jewish, Christian, Muslim, First Nation Shaman, and Pagan friends. Currently I am on 

leave from working with Syrian refugees, women and children suffering from severe PTSD. I assure you, they are doing everything they can to learn the language, customs, whatever it takes to be welcome in their new country. We just don't expect them to give up their roots in order to become Canadians.


----------

